# Launch sequence initated...



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Well, this is by far the biggest bomb that I have ever sent out....I had to use a NASA Delta IV rocket to deliver my payload...over 40lbs!!!






Some one is getting destroyed and I just can't quit smiling! 

Here is a pic of the box waiting on the postman...I hope he has a strong back.

Sat should be D day...

Bigfoot 9.5


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh dear Lord!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I fear for the recipient.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I knew he would come back.. hopefully its not for me. Though I'm not sure why it would be, so I'm not worried.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Some one is getting the 9.5 Nub Toe death bomb!!!WTG bro go destroy some one this will be really good !!!!!!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

JEEEEEZZZZZZZ!

someone better be prepared!!


----------



## Mikeyfresh518-cl (Sep 9, 2008)

Holy Sh!t!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

OMG.. In L.A. you would get a guy taking that as recyclables if you aren't careful!!

I feel for the victim.. They won't be around to smoke them..


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Holy ........Lookout everybody


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

For the love of God:arghhhh::arghhhh::arghhhh:


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Dig'n the U-Tube attachments, not sure there is enough time to secure SCUDS, so Bless the mess this baby lands on!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh crap!!! Hey Brian...I'm sorry about that comment about taking you out with your own product....was just trying to make a point! No need to resort to violence!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> Sat should be D day...


WHEW! I'm safe then... we don't get saturday delivery up here...


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Did you say 40lbs? Holy [email protected] I think the whole board is going to feel the aftershock of this one!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

And the best part it is a complete suprize... i do not even know where to start guessing as to his target! One thing for sure the target will be destroyed!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Hang on this should be good.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Lets narrow down the possibilities....If you live in the following states, you are safe...

Cali
Florida
New York
Texas
North Dakota

everyone else is fair game!!!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Safe!!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> Lets narrow down the possibilities....If you live in the following states, you are safe...
> 
> Cali
> Florida
> ...


HMMM add south carloina to that list and we are good to go!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

:mumbles::mumbles:not safe:huh_oh::huh_oh:


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Lets narrow down the possibilities....If you live in the following states, you are safe...
> 
> Cali
> Florida
> ...


I was guessing it would be an in state bomb. I guess not.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm sure Illinois is safe. I think it is heading to the east coast...


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Tobacmon better watch out...my guess...


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Lets narrow down the possibilities....If you live in the following states, you are safe...
> 
> Cali
> Florida
> ...


geese way to narrow it down, only a couple more options left :lol:


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm safe....see Brian did learn not to mess with the Gang from NY!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Tobacmon better watch out...my guess...


Or the SC bomber!!


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

40lbs is unbelievable. I believe I'm still under the radar so, I'm not worried.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

The shipping alone on that nuke would be crazy!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

paint said:


> The shipping alone on that nuke would be crazy!!!


$41.89 to be exact!! lol


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

happy1 said:


> Or the SC bomber!!


I would bet heavely agaist it being at me... I have only hit bigfoot once or twice with small things. Other than that he and i have not had much interaction. I am betting more like Tobacman, duece, howland, one of the big guys up north of me.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

OMG---duck and cover doesn't do it.....:huh_oh:

More like find a cave and dig it deeper....I guess this is the bunker buster of bombs. That is some serious pain right there!! :brick::brick::brick:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

A buck a pound!!!Thats a few dead presidents!!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> $41.89 to be exact!! lol


LMAO further proof CL can keep the usps in business lol


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey Brian is it all cigars or did you load it up with other goodies?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> I would bet heavely agaist it being at me... I have only hit bigfoot once or twice with small things. Other than that he and i have not had much interaction. I am betting more like Tobacman, duece, howland, one of the big guys up north of me.


Yeah it could be one of the Michigan misfits!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

happy1 said:


> Yeah it could be one of the Michigan misfits!!


Hey we are a band of brothers and did nothing wrong so bite your tongue Chuck wagon!!!!:helloooo:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

happy1 said:


> Yeah it could be one of the Michigan misfits!!


Just to be safe though i would like him to add SC to his little list of safe states!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

paint said:


> Hey we are a band of brothers and did nothing wrong so bite your tongue Chuck wagon!!!!:helloooo:


You scared??:biggrin:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

happy1 said:


> You scared??:biggrin:


DUDE i think everyone not on the safe list is scared of this one!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

happy1 said:


> You scared??:biggrin:


No but....you should be!!!:lol:Charles might wanna re-locate also .


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

paint said:


> No but....you should be!!!:lol:Charles might wanna re-locate also .


Charles actually feels very secure this one has nothing to do with him!!! For once it can not be me i am totally innocent. Others though are not! And from what i have scene Bigfoot attacks those he knows... making u a more likely target than me.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

paint said:


> No but....you should be!!!:lol:Charles might wanna re-locate also .


I've never done anything to bigfoot,but you should Charles! He wants to make an example out of a heavy hitter


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

happy1 said:


> I've never done anything to bigfoot,but you should Charles! He wants to make an example out of a heavy hitter


I think Ole Chuck is right on this one Example time for Charles!!!:arghhhh:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

paint said:


> I think Ole Chuck is right on this one Example time for Charles!!!:arghhhh:


Good u guys all think it is me so that makes me screwed or it makes all of you blindsided if it hits you guys... I never saw anything about an example out of someone. And why the hell me? There are much bigger brothers on here to destroy!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

paint said:


> Hey Brian is it all cigars or did you load it up with other goodies?


97% cigars, 3 extra goodies...


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

OMG that is just crazy ,hope no hidden Half toe :lol:Sorry Brian....


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

paint said:


> I think Ole Chuck is right on this one Example time for Charles!!!:arghhhh:


Charles is safe....for now. I've got my eye on him and his time is coming....

Bigfoot 9.5


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> 97% cigars, 3 extra goodies...


Is this your way of getting the anger out of your system over your toe?By stomping someone down with the other 9.5 :lol:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Do you hear that Charles you are still in his sights but not right now that is not good for some sorry other botl!!!!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Trust me...it's Paul...Tobacmon...


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Trust me...it's Paul...Tobacmon...


i don't think he has recovered from the last time!! Deuce would be good too!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

paint said:


> Do you hear that Charles you are still in his sights but not right now that is not good for some sorry other botl!!!!


Like i said i am safe! Sorry for the rest hehe


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

its either paul or its mike...aka paint...def isnt me...bigfoot doesnt even know who i am

....unless friggin lew talked him into the friggin bounty

ugh


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Wait a minute, how did i get brought up in this? 

All i have to say brian is WOW. You are certifiably insane bro. Cant wait to see this one hit. might take out 2 states!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

deuce said:


> Wait a minute, how did i get brought up in this?


Because you deserve it!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

happy1 said:


> Because you deserve it!


Your always tryin to get me in trouble chuck! Might have to slap you around again.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Trust me...it's Paul...Tobacmon...


Paul is safe...I'm still waiting on something special to complete his ICBM...still underconstruction!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

deuce said:


> Wait a minute, how did i get brought up in this?
> 
> All i have to say brian is WOW. You are certifiably insane bro. Cant wait to see this one hit. might take out 2 states!!!


You are deserving of a good whoopin. U already smacked me once and said i had more coming... yeah now i am thinking it should hit u


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

ctiicda said:


> You are deserving of a good whoopin. U already smacked me once and said i had more coming... yeah now i am thinking it should hit u


Yeah you do have more coming to you! Im working on a decent one!


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Imagine what he could do if he had 10 toes! 

I'm safe, New Jersey is New York's back yard.


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

You need to get back to work!! lol


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

TOJE said:


> You need to get back to work!! lol


I do!! I'm going crazy!!!!


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> I do!! I'm going crazy!!!!


Smoke a DF, it'll take the edge off! :teacher:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

DAMN! Now that is serious! I feel sorry for the receiving end!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Someone is gettin f'ed up... I know I am good. Ain't NO WAY that bad boy is gettin to Baghdad by Saturday... Good luck ya'll


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Abandon all hope.


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

lol thats sweet!!!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Now that's a frickin bomb!!!!!!!!!:dribble::dribble::dribble::biggrin:


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Don Francisco said:


> Imagine what he could do if he had 10 toes!
> 
> I'm safe, New Jersey is New York's back yard.


I've seen what he can do with 10 toes....it ain't pretty! Lots of devistation, carnage, mayhem and a few city blocks destroyed.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

The EVP said:


> I've seen what he can do with 10 toes....it ain't pretty! Lots of devistation, carnage, mayhem and a few city blocks destroyed.


Yup, Brian dont mess around. Should be a sight to see!


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

I knew the Bass were big in Texas, now I know that the bombs are equally as big. If that makes a direct hit some one could be killed!!!!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

holy crap that is a big box.. I bet its mostly styrofoam peanuts though


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:sweat: I'm safe!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

ok today is wednesday....and if hes in tx and its gonna land on sat, and he sent priority.....the only area of the states that it would take 3 days to get to are the ones in the northeast....so pretty much penn and up is at risk. and its not ny....sooo...
i donno


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

You better hope that, that doesn't actually hit somebody!

What if that person dropped it on their foot? Then you wouldn't be the only one with 9.5 toes


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

If it hits near MD, I may feel some of the effects when it lands...


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

nyisles said:


> holy crap that is a big box.. I bet its mostly styrofoam peanuts though


only needed 5 air pillows and a little Styrofoam to top it off!! Its 40 lbs of sticks!!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

nyisles said:


> holy crap that is a big box.. I bet its mostly styrofoam peanuts though


HAHA You don't know Brian well do you? :sweat:


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> only needed 5 air pillows and a little Styrofoam to top it off!! Its 40 lbs of sticks!!!


Holy Crap! Thats a lot of sticks!!!
Someone is gonna be very happy when it lands...
that is unless they drop it on a toe or something


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't even know you and I think you're alight in my book. That's one very, very generous package to hit someone with. My hats off to you. I thought the Enola Gay was here in the Pima Air Museum. Did you have the Gov put her back in commission? Atomic radiation will last for decades after this drop.:brick:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

holy moly !!! someone is DEAD !!!!!!!! i got some guess, but i cant wait to see !! thats a epidemic !!!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> Charles actually feels very secure this one has nothing to do with him!!! For once it can not be me i am totally innocent. Others though are not! And from what i have scene Bigfoot attacks those he knows... making u a more likely target than me.


You don't know Bigfoot very well do you?Innocence means nothing to this man!HE LOVES CARNAGE!!!!!!!:biggrin: I'm pretty sure it's not me,I try to keep a low profile around here!Somebody better be buying a bigger Humi or a coolerador.:teacher:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I can only wish it is me. That would really motivate me to finish my cabinet. I don't think so though.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

dont be scared, its full of styrofoam peanuts.


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

that is glorious! hope everyone is up on their nuclear fallout survivor skills...


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick tick....its sooooooooooo close!!! I can't stand it!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Narrow down the states some more....


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Additional states that are safe

Alaska
Hawaii
Illinois
New Jersey
Pennsylvania
Oklahoma


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

How about the State of Confusion? I'm always visiting there. lol


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Hmmm...New England?


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

When did New England become a State?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

New Jersey up to Main is safe...LOL


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Don Francisco said:


> When did New England become a State?


They have a football team  (I'm from RI originally)


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy Crap.... 40 lbs??


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

40 lbs of goodness...lol 200 plus sticks and a few surprises...


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

crazy shit !!! someones world is about to be over!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Some one and there neighbors are going to be missing in action go get them 9.5!!!!


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

Main Street? Or Maine??


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Maine, the state! lol


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

:dribble:What about South Dakota...Am i Safe????


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

South Dakota
Arizona
Nevada
Washington
Idaho
Colorado

all safe!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

and Georgia?


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Is FL clear?


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

Michigan must be the target.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

That counts me out:mumbles: It was fun to imagine getting bombed like that though. Maby some day.:biggrin:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

baldheadracing said:


> Michigan must be the target.


Hey we did nothing wrong to invite a total devastation of our state...:brick:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

baldheadracing said:


> Michigan must be the target.


Michigan
Mizzu
Alabama
Louisiana

all safe


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes i can come out and play !!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Brian is that video saying you are sending out DOG Rockets?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Not michigan! 

Whos left?


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*WhoooHoooo*

Man that's an awesome payload...
:roflmao:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

OHIO is left


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

there are plenty of targets left!!!

Paint, If I send out dog rockets, I better leave this board!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Brian i know that buddy just trying to ruffle your 9.5 feathers!!!:lol:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Tobacmon better watch out...my guess...


Crap I would have Heart failure lifting the damn Box Up-:huh_oh:--LOL
I'm sure whoever 9.5 picked they are a well deserving BOTL--- I just want to hit the links with the Big Man!

Remember Va. Iis 4 Lovers!--Ya Right!:biggrin:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Paul is safe...I'm still waiting on something special to complete his ICBM...still underconstruction!!!


Weeeew thanks for giving me a breather bud---with the way the thread was going I thought I would need to leave town again!

That being said look out Gerry ! :biggrin:

Wait a minute an ICBM---Now that is a nasty piece of weaponry.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Brian 
you are the man. Your generosity is unmatched.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

lookout


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

:brick:damn i am safe!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> there are plenty of targets left!!!
> 
> Paint, If I send out dog rockets, I better leave this board!!


The words CAO and Dog rocket shouldn't even be in the same thread. That's like lighting a match to look in your gas tank.:lol:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

This bad boy should destroy someone tomorrow,


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

i wonder whose gonna get it....


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

William Wyko said:


> The words CAO and Dog rocket shouldn't even be in the same thread. That's like lighting a match to look in your gas tank.:lol:


Amen to that......


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

i got my mail today !! im saffe whew !!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Im scared to go home..... I think I'll just stay at work  

Oh wait... damn... Im having a few close friends over for a little mini herf... Damn. We may not have a place to smoke.


----------



## Cowboyjeans (Feb 27, 2008)

:biggrin:Have Mercy!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Brian you may have to call 911 for whoever you sent it too---Evidently "They've Fallen & Can't Get UP!!!"

MUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

according to the DC number, it hasn't been delivered...damnit!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> according to the DC number, it hasn't been delivered...damnit!!!


You will hear that one land Brian!!!!:brick:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Bigfoot said:


> according to the DC number, it hasn't been delivered...damnit!!!


might not deliver until monday now


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

Brian,
Don't you hate it when you get your hopes up waiting to see your handy work delivered, and there is an unexpected delay. For some reason it is more of a disapointment than if you were waiting for the package youself. Whom ever recieves your large gift of smokes will surely be most appreciative. Your generousity goes above and beyond!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

The Mail Man probably got a hernia and was rushed to the hospital. I did not see my mail man at all today---I think you got him scared now too--I hope he did not quit!!!!LOL!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

smoking a awesome Brazilia, using my brand new forresttray....getting exicted to see the damage!! Looks like Monday is the D Day for someone.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

The delay will give this poor SOB another couple of days, cause after this thing hits, Lord have mercy!

Good luck guys! Ill be sitting here safe and sound! HAHA


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

damn another double post


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

very nice


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

40 lbs.!!! You are a MAD MAN Brian!! Well done Sir, I tip my hat to the Foot 9.5


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

d'oh.... more time to get aprehensive... oopsy!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Goes to show you don't mess with bigfoot, 40lbs? What is it? A fiver and a Dell computer?


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't wait to see the aftermath


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

Brian- You could at least say what state it is going to so there could be an evacuation and FEMA could be notified. 40 lbs?


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

big foot !!!!! this thing will leave a big foot print where ever it lands !!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I got a mail slip in the mail saying there is a package waiting for me.. I'll have to pick it up tomorrow when they are open...


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

vivalanation734 said:


> I got a mail slip in the mail saying there is a package waiting for me.. I'll have to pick it up tomorrow when they are open...


i think bigfoots target is a newb !! according to the orignal post, you are probably safe from this one :brick:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

redbeard said:


> i think bigfoots target is a newb !! according to the orignal post, you are probably safe from this one :brick:


That's a relief!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

HOLY SH!T!!!! I jsut got the crap scared outta me.... the darn guy walks up to the door with a nice size CAO box looking strangly familiar to Brain's pic... It was for the store not me! I know he said i was safe but that still made my heart skip a beat!


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> HOLY SH!T!!!! I jsut got the crap scared outta me.... the darn guy walks up to the door with a nice size CAO box looking strangly familiar to Brain's pic... It was for the store not me! I know he said i was safe but that still made my heart skip a beat!


best go check the pants for the 'mark of fear'. hehe. :biggrin:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

That site would scare anyone close call bro!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> HOLY SH!T!!!! I jsut got the crap scared outta me.... the darn guy walks up to the door with a nice size CAO box looking strangly familiar to Brain's pic... It was for the store not me! I know he said i was safe but that still made my heart skip a beat!


Now thats funny, I don't care who you are!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

smh0768 said:


> best go check the pants for the 'mark of fear'. hehe. :biggrin:


"Mark of Fear" even funnier!! LOL


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> "Mark of Fear" even funnier!! LOL


Just to give you people a little look at the possible destruction... That box we got was only 25 lbs and it contained roughly 150 cigars and had a good amount of paper packing in it... so 40lbs with not much packing... I hope the 3% that was not cigars was some kinda cigar holding device!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

There should be a big "mark of fear" happening shortly!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Bigfoot said:


> There should be a big "mark of fear" happening shortly!!!


I have nothin to worry about, postal lady has come and gone:biggrin:

Now i get to sit back and watch the destruction.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

i really wanna know who this hit...


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

IT HAS BEEN DELIVERED....HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....he won't be able to post for a while, probably passed out right now...LOL


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I can see the glow and smoke :lol:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh the suspense . . . . .


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I think Kentucky... did he go back after Smokinj?


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> I think Kentucky... did he go back after Smokinj?


I'll bet on it.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

triplezero24 said:


> I'll bet on it.


He is hard headed i saw the last one Smokinj sent him and holy hell that is a clash of the titans!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

alright then i guess ill go with the bunch and say dave got hit....

now i wonder when hell be getting internet back seeing as im sure his house is gone


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Well its not me... Mail lady just came and went and the only thing she dropped off was a few lots from the devil site!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

This is gonna be good,


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

I was speaking to the wife - all clear here......


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

SmokinJ is likely the target i think... this is an old war and it seems Brian is ready to end it... we shall see.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

This should be very good--can't wait to see the destruction---WTG Brian!


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

So far the dust hasn't settled yet!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Bets on Smokinj!!


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

Sounds like David took one for the team. LOL!!!!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I missed a DHL delivery today but AZ was on the safe list. No Idea what's on the DHL truck though. Havent ordered anything lately.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

William Wyko said:


> I missed a DHL delivery today but AZ was on the safe list. No Idea what's on the DHL truck though. Havent ordered anything lately.


I wouldn't worry. I'm pretty sure he used USPS anyway.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

it seems its almost confirmed that it was smokinj

so lets jsut wait for pics lmao


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*9.5 Kicked My A$$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !*

A *HUGE* Heavy package with CAO on it arrived today as I was heading out to the VA. I was already running behind 
so it sat in the house til my return. The Foot dropped an Atomic Bomb on my A$$ that I will never forget! It is Incredible. New thread to come soon with more pics's of all the Mass Destruction. This pic gives you an idea of the blast. I am truely humbled Brian. Thank you :biggrin:


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

There's a whole CAO store sitting there.

Way to hit David!!!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

oh...my....gawd....

ya cant wait for the thread lol


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Holy crap!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I forgot what I sent...lol

Odessey is from 2001 - no longer being made
CAO Millienum Coffin from 1999 (single cigar) - no longer being made
Humidor with 105 Original CAO Gold Maduros - The cigars have been aging since 2004. 105 cigars divided up between Coronas, Robustos, Corona Gorda, Churchill, Torpedo, and Double Corona.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Holy crap Brian, will you be my BFF? :lol: What a sweet hit!


----------



## mark in kc (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow! Amazingly generous hit. One hell of a bomb.


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

Awsome hit Brian! Congrats David!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

utter destruction!
AWESOME


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> I forgot what I sent...lol
> 
> Odessey is from 2001 - no longer being made
> CAO Millienum Coffin from 1999 (single cigar) - no longer being made
> * Humidor with 105 Original CAO Gold Maduros - The cigars have been aging since 2004. 105 cigars divided up between Coronas, Robustos, Corona Gorda, Churchill, Torpedo, and Double Corona.*


*

I nearly shat me pant when I saw these--Very nice, very nice indeed!:dribble:
*


----------

